
Mark Cuban and Shark Tank Got Royally Screwed - sashagim
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mark-cuban-shark-tank-got-royally-screwed-howard-marks?trk=hp-feed-article-title-like
======
pseingatl
oops. Someone has a lawsuit. I wouldn't like to defend it. I hope they have E
& O coverage, but that probably won't cover a CEO's intentional fraud.

